# what was your gsd weight at 12 weeks



## htough (Jun 26, 2012)

what was your puppys weight at 12 weeks. please include gernder


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

at 12 weeks Zeus male was 29.8 pounds........now he is 25 weeks and 62.7 pounds


----------



## Ishmail (Jul 17, 2011)

Storm is 12 Weeks tomorrow and she's 22lbs.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado is male and was 20.6 pounds at 12 weeks


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

are you comparing other dogs weight to your dogs weight?
how much does your puppy weigh? my boy at 12 weeks
old weighed 23.5 lbs.



htough said:


> what was your puppys weight at 12 weeks. please include gernder


----------



## htough (Jun 26, 2012)

my female gsd is 21 pounds.


----------



## AJT (Jun 20, 2012)

12 weeks, female, 18.6 lbs


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

male, 20 lbs


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Tazor..male was 30lbs at 10.5 weeks and 40 lbs at 13.5 weeks. He is 8 months now and over 90lbs.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Kira @ 12 weeks was 16 lbs.

At her 1 year birthday, she's 58 lbs of puniness.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Kopper, male, was 25 pounds at 12 weeks. At 18 months he is slightly over 75lb.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Kaiser (male) was 22lbs at 12 weeks. At 22 weeks he is now 54lbs.


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

12weeks = 18lbs


----------



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

My GSD x Alaskan Mal mix, male, weighed 23 pounds at 12 weeks.


----------



## Grizzpup (Aug 4, 2012)

Grizzly was 36 pounds at 12 weeks


----------



## JPF (Feb 5, 2011)

Enzo, male 23 pounds at 12 weeks, at 18 months 75 pounds. Gained almost 10 pounds since 1 year old, should top out around 80


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

Argos "male" is 25 pounds but is 11 weeks


----------



## Schultz9008 (Feb 23, 2013)

Bella is a female and is 20 lbs at 16 weeks 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## skier16 (Feb 21, 2013)

Ava was 17 lbs at 11.5 weeks.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

My girl Piper was 34lbs at 12 weeks


----------



## liberty13 (Feb 11, 2013)

My female Liberty was 29lbs at 13weeks. She just went sat for her rabies at 16 weeks she's 40lbs


----------



## Susie07 (Jan 26, 2013)

Maggie was 22 pounds at 12 weeks (give or take a few pounds because I weighed her myself) and 39 pounds at 18 weeks when she went to the vet. I feed her Orijen large breed puppy food and she eats between 4 and 5 cups a day. She also gets dog biscuits when she comes in from going to the bathroom.

Susan


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

My female was 23 pounds at 12 week's, and now at 10 month's weigh's 75


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Male, 25lbs at 12 weeks


----------



## FSTEDDIE1 (Nov 22, 2020)

Tank is a male GSD 
24.7 lbs at 12 weeks


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

7 year old thread. All these pups are grown up by now


----------



## Kousa.GSD (Dec 1, 2020)

Kousa was 7lbs lol, she’s a tiny girl. At 5 months she’s only 26lbs, a very petite but healthy girl


----------



## Pedro and xena (Sep 21, 2021)

htough said:


> what was your puppys weight at 12 weeks. please include gernder


My puppy Xena female was the biggest in the litter of 11 even the boys at 12 weeks she now weights 11.5 kg or 25 pounds she a big girl that's for sure


----------

